
A man who cleans up after plane crashes - salatin
http://www.gq.com/story/man-who-cleans-up-plane-crashes
======
loopdoend
What an annoying site on mobile. While reading, advertisements load and shift
your view to some place in the article you've never seen before.

Is this style of monetization supposed to make me want to buy a magazine?

(No, I didn't finish reading it. I don't care anymore. Definitely not the
"worst job in the world".)

~~~
danso
Have to agree with you, even if it is orthogonal to the excellent content. I
kept thinking that the story hadn't fully loaded, and the jankiness was a
result of new assets popping in. After the fifth time of accidentally clicking
on an ad and losing my place, I quit. What I had read up to that point was
great though.

Just another example showing how fucked the media industry currently is, in
that its executives and leaders don't actually dogfood their own product on
digital. There's no way a competent editor or publisher would put up with that
reading experience, if they had actually experienced it by reading the story
via mobile. But because the story looks great in print, they probably don't
care how it isn't on the web site.

------
IvarTheHomeless
For the members of the audience ENRAGED by ads during their reading
experience, I will summarize the key points in the article that you can use in
your daily life to survive plane crashes:

Never inflate your floatation vest until you exit the plane.

Don't take your shoes off until you're sure your plane has successfully taken
off.

Put your shoes on a few minutes before your plane starts landing.

------
krishicks
If you liked this, you might like a This American Life segment that aired in
2000, "Grime Scene", about a guy who built a business cleaning up after crime
scenes. Skip ahead to 8:14. [https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/164/...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/164/crime-scene?act=2#play)

------
DiabloD3
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13253884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13253884)

~~~
foota
Not a dupe, the other one didn't garner sufficient attention.

